# Rats and mirrors?



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Babies, dogs, and cats all seem to think that mirrors actually contain another being...do rats also? I was wondering because I'm curious if this would be a good indicator for how they might react to other rats? They're probably too smart for it or rely to heavily on scent though 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

My rats have never responded to a mirror. No clue why.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

My rats don't really care about their reflection, so I don't think they will fall for it. Probably a scent thing like you said.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Dang, I was hoping maybe is be able to tell how aris might react to a new rat without.... Endangering? Penny...and kind of gage how mug work it'll take. C'est la vie


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a mirror and use it to block off the room. Remus once noticed movement and got excited but that was the end of that.
Bar-to-bar cages is how you can gauge the response safely


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah...hmm guess I just have to wait til after qt


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BartRatBoy (Sep 15, 2013)

Mine reacts to it, does feel his own wiskers which he thinks is another rat, seems curious about them...

Mirrors pretty much mind boggled someone at some time in their lives... Ever tried to line up two mirrors in front of themselves? XD

I bet dolphins react to mirrors too! However, it won't be startled as much as a human or another pet since a rat's vision is so crappy that it's pathetic at best, what would have YOU considered SEVERELY visually diabled and qualify for a walking dog but not considered blind. Does that make sense? SO yes, it will react or moreless, acknowledge it's presence as an illusion of himself and that's the end of that, it probably won't be worried about it next time it runs into one.


----------

